# Récupération de photos sur un Ipad



## Val Oche (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un pote qui m'a filé son Ipad (IOS6). Celui-ci (lipad, pas le pote, hein) était synchronisé sur un pc. Le pc a crashé (jusque là tout est normal), donc réinitialisation et tout le tralala.
Le PC semble t'il ne resynchronise plus les photos de l'ipad vers le PC.
J'essaie avec mon Mac, mais ni iphoto, ni transfert d'image ne voient la moindre photo.
J'aimerai aussi éviter l'envoi de photo par mail depuis l'ipad, il y en a quelques milliers....
J'ai vu qu'il y avait au pire une appli AirDisk Pro qui a l'air de faire le travail, mais pas envie d'acheter une telle appli juste pour une fois

Donc:

Comment fait il pour récupérer toute ses photos sans risque de les perdre? 

Ou comment je peux à partir de mon Mac récupérer toutes ses photos, le faire chanter, et lui les redonner sur une clé usb après rançon? (Je préfèrerai cette méthode)

Merci à tous et bon week end!


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Utilisé ITools (gratuit) pour récupérer toutes les données qui t'intéresse.


----------



## Val Oche (17 Novembre 2012)

Super merci, je suis en train de l'essayer, ça à l'air d'être le chainon manquant cette petite appli 

Quelqu'un saurait me dire pourquoi, c'est verrouillé à ce point là un ipad/iphone?? Concernant les musiques, je comprends par rapport aux droits d'auteur, sacem, etc.. mais nos photos perso quand même faut pas déconner.


----------

